# For your leftover stash



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

http://tipnut.com/42-kitchen-goodies-cozies-yarn-stash-busters/


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

thanks


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link....just what I needed for my stash of misfit yarn!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks, great ideas!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good ideas. Love the broom handle duster. It's such a clever idea.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Thank you Scottish Lass, a very useful site.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice ideas, thanks.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Thanks! I used to check out TipNut on a regular basis, but for some reason have not been there in ages. Thanks for reminding me of it. Those tips are great fun!


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

What clever items!
Back in the 50's (oh oh here I go again) my mom would crochet drawstring bags to put all the left over bar soap pieces and voila you had a nice body scrubber and no soap ever ever went to waste! She was way ahead of her time. :idea:


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Some really cute and useful patterns there.


----------



## Nancy802 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lots of great ideas on this site. Thanks for the link.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I subscribe to this link. Get lots of tips every week or so from cleaning to making soaps, knitting and crocheting. Everybody here should really sign up for lots of household tips, some new, some old.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for site as interesting.


----------



## tejido (Apr 4, 2012)

thank you, it is a great page. Lots of good ideas to do with all the left over yarn.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

great link,thanks


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks - lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great link. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Some very nice things to make. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweeeet


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks so much for this site. Tons of nice stuff to use up odds and ends of yarn etc.
Barb


----------

